# Random Pictures 2018



## bank runner

You would Run too!!! if you had these guys on your tail. These three yotes chased this whitetail into the Great Miami River


----------



## dig_doug_l

I was on my way to go ice fishing yesterday North of Dayton and I saw this dude... Sorry for the poor pic quality...


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Skippy

Nice pictures !!! We have 2 of those big peckerwoods here. They just fly in to the suet blocks and take chunks out of them.


----------



## 0utwest

great photos ! wish I was there with my 22-250 when the yotes were chasing the deer !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> View attachment 252450


Bank Runner....Nice photos, what camera are you using?


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> Bank Runner....Nice photos, what camera are you using?


 Canon SX 60HS


----------



## bank runner

Perigrine Falcon along the Great Miami River in Dayton Ohio


----------



## bank runner

My second Falcon for the day a Merlin at Eastwood Lake


----------



## bank runner




----------



## sherman51

love all the great pictures guys. we have a couple of the eagles that hangs out at our little local lake. saw them sitting in a big tree close to shore the seen them dive down on a fish in the lake. but i haven't took any pictures except in my mind. thanks for sharing some great pictures with us.
sherman


----------



## SConner




----------



## bgrapala

I know that spot


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Saw these sandhill cranes in December near Deer Creek WA.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

The snowface challenge.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Pheasant hunting.


----------



## bank runner

Greater White-Fronted Geese


----------



## bank runner

I'm leaning towards Ross's/Lesser Snow goose hybrid


----------



## bank runner

Ross's Geese


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Barred Owl


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Beepum19

Combine buck. Eventually killed opening day gun season. Why don’t they ever do this by my stand?


----------



## DLarrick

Hopefully a good shed dog in the making.


----------



## bank runner

montagc said:


> Bankrunner, you need to make a calendar.


 Thanks!!!! Glad you like the pics I was hoping I wasn't posting too much!! just cool stuff I see while I'm outdoors I'm hoping to get more Pro camera and lenses but the lenses are expensive


----------



## 9Left

Because sometimes, you just feel like pouring and painting 500 jigs...


----------



## DLarrick

bank runner said:


> Thanks!!!! Glad you like the pics I was hoping I wasn't posting too much!! just cool stuff I see while I'm outdoors I'm hoping to get more Pro camera and lenses but the lenses are expensive


I say post away. Hell I would buy some of those owl pics. You can tell you enjoy it.


----------



## bank runner

BLACK VULTURE


----------



## Jtom

bank runner really enjoy the photos - the owl in tree is special.

Thanks


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> Because sometimes, you just feel like pouring and painting 500 jigs...
> View attachment 254767
> 
> View attachment 254768


 I feel like helping you lose 250 of those .
I guess we all know where you'll be in a month or so.
Good luck!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

RED SHOULDERED HAWK


----------



## fvogel67

Found this yesterday when I was checking out a potential new fishing spot.


----------



## bank runner

Red Tailed Hawk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## RMK

bank runner said:


> BLACK VULTURE
> View attachment 254820
> View attachment 254821


like the picture, dont like the bird. didnt realize they were around here. general location if you dont mind?


----------



## bank runner

RMK said:


> like the picture, dont like the bird. didnt realize they were around here. general location if you dont mind?


 This was on of 12 Black Vultures roosting in Franklin Ohio they seem to be hardier than the Turkey Vulture and stick around for the winter months and I've seen an increase in the last few years Ceasars Creek has lots of them


----------



## RMK

bank runner said:


> This was on of 12 Black Vultures roosting in Franklin Ohio they seem to be hardier than the Turkey Vulture and stick around for the winter months and I've seen an increase in the last few years Ceasars Creek has lots of them


cant remember where for sure but i think it is in florida.... they put special covers on their cars because those birds will rip the windshield wipers off lol


----------



## crappiedude

RMK said:


> they put special covers on their cars because those birds will rip the windshield wipers off lol


Same at CC and Paint Creek as well. Eat rubber weather stripping.
Friend of mine shot a deer a few years ago and they found it before we did. Lucky we got to it when we did...they had already ate about 1/2 of a hind quarter.


----------



## sherman51

Beepum19 said:


> Combine buck. Eventually killed opening day gun season. Why don’t they ever do this by my stand?


that's a stud i'd like to have in my cross hairs.

just a little something from my ice fishing trip to fl.









nice grouper from last yr by my brother n law.









a little shark caught while bait fishing.









a black drum caught by my son back in dec. and 1 more of me holding a pork fish.









and a sunrise at bathtub beach.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## glasseyes




----------



## bank runner

Red Tailed Hawk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 255702


is that a jackalope???
sherman


----------



## bank runner

Spotted Salamander


----------



## bank runner

Wood Frogs mating


----------



## 9Left

My wife is the troop leader, today wwe were tasked with picking up the orders... nice to know that the truck is good for 40,000 cookies


----------



## bank runner

Wood Frog eggs


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## hunter moss

bank runner said:


> View attachment 254117
> View attachment 254120
> View attachment 254121
> View attachment 254122
> I'm leaning towards Ross's/Lesser Snow goose hybrid


those are really rare around here


----------



## Beepum19

Where did you see them? What part of the state?


----------



## hunter moss

Beepum19 said:


> Where did you see them? What part of the state?


I saw some in the Cesar creek area and around the field I hunt. saw snows and specs which are both a sight to see in Ohio


----------



## Beepum19

I was just curious because where we hunt in southern Medina county we had a big group of snows and specs that stayed around for most of the season. The snows wouldn’t work very well but we ended up killing a pair of ross geese. We usually just hunt ducks and have some goose decoys for cover. But the amount of snows and specs was unusual for us.


----------



## Beepum19

Pleasant hill lake eagle


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## kycreek




----------



## bank runner

Yellow Rumped Warbler


----------



## bank runner

Dragonfly nymph


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 258136


LMAO ME TOO


----------



## SConner




----------



## bank runner

Turkey Vulture


----------



## bank runner

Black Vulture


----------



## bank runner

New Eagle's nest on the Great Miami River


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> New Eagle's nest on the Great Miami River
> View attachment 258253
> View attachment 258254


know where that one is!! see em all the time


----------



## bank runner

Saugeye Tom said:


> know where that one is!! see em all the time





Saugeye Tom said:


> know where that one is!! see em all the time


 This nest is near West Carrollton


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## nuttycrappie

Think it's a red tail hawk taken in west Chester at a park.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Pooch

I need to hear more about that iguana picture. What the h???!


----------



## 9Left

Pooch said:


> I need to hear more about that iguana picture. What the h???!


Just stupid people... releasing them when they get too big for their houses... found a 5 footer on the banks of ceasars creek a couple years ago


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 259472


hope ya dont get bigfoot on the backcast


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> hope ya dont get bigfoot on the backcast


 I'll get that turkey on my fly-rod in a couple weeks  tying up a artificial corn fly now.
They were gobbling up a storm and really strutting there tails off a.m. 
Cool Stuff !








Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I'll get that turkey on my fly-rod in a couple weeks  tying up a artificial corn fly now.
> They were gobbling up a storm and really strutting there tails off a.m.
> Cool Stuff !
> View attachment 259490
> 
> Good luck and Good fishing!


corn flies hmmmmm!!


----------



## bank runner

Red-Breasted Merganser at Eastwood Lake


----------



## bank runner

Horned Grebe


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63

DLarrick said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Is that bike supposed to be there ? Looks like it came in with high water.


----------



## DLarrick

Matt
Just an old toy I found and set up for a picture 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63

Cool pic


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Common Grackle


----------



## Skippy

That black squirrel looks like she's ready to pop out some babies.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 260297


wow already mine is still working on her nest....


----------



## Tinknocker1

FOR SALE :
soft hackle 
opps sorry thought this was the classifieds


----------



## SMBHooker

Random Pic thread where no pix can be seen.

OGF app SUCKs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bank runner

Ospreys mating


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Tom 513

SMBHooker said:


> Random Pic thread where no pix can be seen.
> 
> OGF app SUCKs!!!!!!!!!!


Try Tapatalk, it makes it much easier to post pix too

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 260781


GOTTA LOVE THEM TUBES NICE


----------



## bellbrookbass

Tom 513 said:


> Try Tapatalk, it makes it much easier to post pix too
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tapatalk suggestion. Much better!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Saugeye Tom said:


> GOTTA LOVE THEM TUBES NICE


And that color, although mine have some red flake in them too

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom 513 said:


> And that color, although mine have some red flake in them too
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Yup...love watermelon seed, green pumpkin and disco candy...also have the rare Canadian mist....


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## ezbite

this dude looks like he's having a ball...


----------



## bank runner

Coopers Hawk


----------



## Pooch

Cleaning out mom's landscaping today and came across some bunnies. There are four of them hiding here. This one got his pic taken.


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## wallen34

My first ever steelhead since I’ve barely been out after smallies yet.


----------



## DLarrick

No union worker here. Being told to hurry up with the dirt.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

dont know why it wont show full


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Mourning Warbler


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Having trouble with posting pics


----------



## 27482

No squirrel problem here!!!


----------



## bank runner

Cliff Swallow


----------



## fvogel67

Some of my sticks


----------



## DLarrick

The yak tan....or burn in this case









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Prairie Warbler


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## fishwhacker




----------



## fishing on credit

bank runner said:


> View attachment 262191


Bad ass pic


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Saugeye Tom

BuzzBait Brad said:


> View attachment 262429


Sphinx moth !


----------



## 27482

bank runner said:


> View attachment 262200
> View attachment 262201
> View attachment 262202


WOW! I looked at those and saw this . . .


----------



## SConner

Taken on morning commute


----------



## bank runner

BuzzBait Brad said:


> View attachment 262429


 Eight Spotted Forester


----------



## flyman01




----------



## flyman01

On the river


----------



## brandonw




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyman01

I love the beautiful pastel colored evening skies.


----------



## fvogel67

New bed extender for the Yak and Canoe


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 262704
> New bed extender for the Yak and Canoe


Hmmmmm...I like that


----------



## fvogel67

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hmmmmm...I like that


----------



## fvogel67

Harbor Freight 51$ with the 20% off coupon


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fvogel67 said:


> Harbor Freight 51$ with the 20% off coupon


thx gonna go by tommorrow


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Robins....they've nested there for 15 years


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner




----------



## zimmerj

bank runner said:


> View attachment 262734


Is that a copperhead? Where?


----------



## bank runner

zimmerj said:


> Is that a copperhead? Where?



View attachment 262734
Northern Watersnake


----------



## flyman01

zimmerj said:


> Is that a copperhead? Where?


appears to be a common water snake by the appearance of the pupil. Non venomous snakes have round pupils.


----------



## bank runner

Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Little grey tree frog hitched a ride in my water hyacinth


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Cool mural I saw while in Lexington this weekend. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Newest family member... “Rosie”.... English Springer


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

carp or sucker ???


----------



## 9Left

Saugeye Tom said:


> carp or sucker ???


My guess was going to be white bass


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> My guess was going to be white bass


Na...Terry is a trash fish purist......muhahaha you a good man Terry


----------



## garhtr

Whitebss-- but the trash will be coming soon 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Snakecharmer

flyman01 said:


> appears to be a common water snake by the appearance of the pupil. Non venomous snakes have round pupils.


I never stay around long enough to check....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just got a new camera...


----------



## bank runner

blue dasher


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Have a crappie day.


----------



## SConner

Random images don’t have to be fishing related right? Recent trip to NYC to see my baby girl get engaged.


----------



## bank runner

Pink Lady Slippers


----------



## bank runner

Golden backed Snipe Fly


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Shortdrift

Thanks to all for sharing the beautiful pictures.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner

Fawn sleeping in the back yard. Got within 4 feet to capture this on phone camera.


----------



## bank runner

Cricket Frog


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Midland Clubtail


----------



## garhtr




----------



## 9Left

My girls are loving summer and playing at the lake....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

9Left said:


> My girls are loving summer and playing at the lake....
> View attachment 263841


Looks about the age of my daughter. What did we ever do before daughters???? Lol well except fish more,but seriously its a special thing!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> Midland Clubtail
> View attachment 263798


What camera(s) do you use? You take some amazing photos and know your insects.


----------



## mosquitopat

my little dog Tykie....(he's somewhere in doggie heaven now)


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> What camera(s) do you use? You take some amazing photos and know your insects.


Canon SX 60HS I'm just an aall around nature freak


----------



## 9Left

Saugeyefisher said:


> Looks about the age of my daughter. What did we ever do before daughters???? Lol well except fish more,but seriously its a special thing!!


lol... she is 6 yrs old... and yes, I definitely fish more before the family came along… LOL 
..Wouldn’t trade it for the world though


----------



## Dross

dig_doug_l said:


> I was on my way to go ice fishing yesterday North of Dayton and I saw this dude... Sorry for the poor pic quality...
> View attachment 251981


Last year, saw a Bald Eagle flying over Carlisle in the early afternoon, was at Gross lumber and as we were loading some lumber, the guy helping me said look up there, is that what I think it is? Yep, it sure was but I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Tom 513

Florida Crappie fishermen









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Im thinking new suitcase









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

My garden partner. (In the garden forum too but wanted to share here)









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer

Shortdrift said:


> Thanks to all for sharing the beautiful pictures.


We should make an OGF calendar....


----------



## bank runner

Eastern Dobsonfly


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

bank runner said:


> Eastern Dobsonfly
> View attachment 264253


 I call those "Smallmouth bait"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> Eastern Dobsonfly
> View attachment 264253


Hellgramite...great bait...turn into a Dobson after 3 years I think


----------



## crappie4me

Snak[URL='https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/multi-quote']Quote These Messages[/URL]echarmer said:


> View attachment 264241


 thats the fabric of me right there...i aint left or right...im an american period


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## Tom 513




----------



## Tom 513

Tom 513 said:


> View attachment 264358


This is a baby hawk in a spruce tree at my house, it lives with a family of 3 adults


----------



## garhtr




----------



## AlanC




----------



## garhtr

3rd fawn I've seen today !
Unfortunately the first one I saw a.m. was drinking from the gutter on a busy road, I intentionally came home a different route in case he was hit, ( I sure hope not)


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## Badfish34

Wheel bug










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfish34

Bankrunner.. what kind of camera and lens do you shoot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Badfish34 said:


> Bankrunner.. what kind of camera and lens do you shoot? Cannon SX 60hs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## Saugeye Tom

View attachment 265705


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 265933


----------



## DLarrick

Getting them ready for squirrel season























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Bells getting pretty big









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Halloween Pennant


----------



## bank runner

Longbeard


----------



## bank runner

Indigo Bunting


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## 9Left

...evening walks have been my best times on the river this summer...


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## bank runner

Redwinged Blackbird nest


----------



## bank runner

Pearl Crescent





















Eastern Comma


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner




----------



## bank runner

Flag-Tailed Spinylegs


----------



## bank runner

Canvasback


----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67

Steelers Training Camp St Vincent College. Latrobe Pa


----------



## DLarrick

Hey, this is an Ohio site...get that filth out of here. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 270427
> Steelers Training Camp St Vincent College. Latrobe Pa


BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Saugeye Tom

montagc said:


> Same day. Saw three fawns that day.
> View attachment 270963
> View attachment 270965


Damn. You blew it up


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## sherman51

montagc said:


> View attachment 270943


now thats a smile everyone can love.
sherman


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## DLarrick

Erie perch
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Tinknocker1 said:


> View attachment 271011











Found some fungi also


----------



## 9Left




----------



## bank runner

5 dollar Flea market find


----------



## bank runner

20 dollar Flea market find 96 tubes, 2 Strike King crankbaits, 2 Storm Thundercranks, 1 Rapala Skitterpop, and 1 Rapala Skitter V


----------



## bank runner

Flea market finds 3 bucks each


----------



## Gillion

lake Charleviox northern mi. 33 years of coming here. Depressed when I return home......


----------



## Tinknocker1

tiny cool down but plenty hot in the woods this morning ... found a few cuttings heard a few 9.9's and looks like we are getting a little red and dry on ridge top ..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tinknocker1 said:


> tiny cool down but plenty hot in the woods this morning ... found a few cuttings heard a few 9.9's and looks like we are getting a little red and dry on ridge top ..
> 
> View attachment 272009


Sang!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bank runner

Cicada Killer Wasp


----------



## Spongebrain




----------



## sherman51

9Left said:


> View attachment 271085












caught this puppy while bait fishing for pin fish.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BONNETHEAD?


----------



## 9Left

yes tom ... bonnet head


----------



## sherman51

sherman51 said:


> View attachment 272161
> 
> 
> caught this puppy while bait fishing for pin fish.
> sherman


yeah it wasnt very big but gave me a good fight on 6# line with a sabika rig that I was using with shrimp for bait.
sherman


----------



## DLarrick

About stepped on this guy walking the bank gigging frogs.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

My next fishing trip should be "lucky"
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bank runner

RED-HEADED WOODPECKERS


----------



## bank runner

Wood Duck


----------



## Fish Ohio

bank runner said:


> You would Run too!!! if you had these guys on your tail. These three yotes chased this whitetail into the Great Miami River
> View attachment 251935
> View attachment 251936
> View attachment 251937


Looks like my dog


----------



## sherman51

here's my regular fishing crew.


----------



## DLarrick

The new damage from the volcano in Hawaii. Thought we were in the clear and now it's a hurricane to deal with.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## CFIden

bank runner said:


> Eastern Dobsonfly
> View attachment 264253


Great smallmouth bait. Hook them behind the collar and they stay on for ever.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bank runner




----------



## sherman51

early one morning at bathtub beach in fl.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## ress

At the local reservoir









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

DLarrick said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Nice shot of the immature Black-Crowned Nightheron


----------



## DLarrick

Thanks BR. Was wondering what it was and kinda hoped you would chime in since you post a lot of bird pics. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Last Hawaiian sunset along the napali coast
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Inspireation


----------



## zimmerj

Saugeye Tom said:


> Inspireation
> View attachment 274447


I see England, Europe, and Africa in the cloud patterns.


----------



## garhtr

zimmerj said:


> I see England, Europe, and Africa in the cloud patterns.


 Funny ---I see a 14 lb. Saugeye and a 6 lb crappie 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Snakecharmer

I won a Red Ribbon for the photo in post #224 at the Geauga County Fair (2nd place Animal BUT best bird photo LOL)


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Funny ---I see a 14 lb. Saugeye and a 6 lb crappie
> Good luck and good fishing !


black crappie black crappie!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> View attachment 274679


Not sure why, but praying mantis are one of my favorite insects.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Not sure why, but praying mantis are one of my favorite insects.


 Along with crickets n katydids  ------ sure sign of Fall.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Clouds have been awesome lately


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

Couple cool sunset trailcam pics. 
Hawks an old one but just got it of the disk. This guy sticks around the feeder and actually have a few pics where he has a Dove in his talons. Need to find those.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

I THINK HE WANTED THE TUBE


----------



## sherman51

black drum








they fight like a pit bull on dope, LOL.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> black drum
> View attachment 275867
> 
> they fight like a pit bull on dope, LOL.
> sherman


 Dinner. ? ?


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 276321


Choot em lizbth


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Dinner. ? ?


yep they are great eating.
sherman


----------



## Spongebrain




----------



## bank runner

CHOKED A 4in TUBE


----------



## Reel blessed




----------



## bank runner

Double Crested Cormorant


----------



## bank runner

Spotted Sandpiper


----------



## bank runner

Differential Grasshopper natures Rebel Crickhopper


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

SNOW GOOSE


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Hell of a opening morning.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Chilling in the backyard after fishing all morning. Early fall is the best!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## DLarrick

The not so fun part of deer hunting. But the reward is well worth it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Eastern Fence Lizard


----------



## bank runner

Autam Meadowhawk


----------



## bank runner

Pike County Sun Rise


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bank runner...Likes on your last three photos! (Probably all your photos to be honest)


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> Bank runner...Likes on your last three photos! (Probably all your photos to be honest)


 Thanks glad you like them


----------



## garhtr




----------



## fvogel67

Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like Like


----------



## 9Left

insulation going in! can’t wait to be done with this remodel…


----------



## kingofamberley

My other hobby


----------



## SConner

Sunrise 10/10/18 - Miami County


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 278371


 i know that spot


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> i know that spot


 How come I never see you there fishing ??? 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> How come I never see you there fishing ???
> Good luck and good fishing !


sneak in late so no one sees me


----------



## SMBHooker

bank runner said:


> Eastern Fence Lizard
> View attachment 278235
> View attachment 278237
> View attachment 278235
> View attachment 278237


Where u see this at? Super cool


----------



## SMBHooker

Looking rea


9Left said:


> insulation going in! can’t wait to be done with this remodel…
> View attachment 278521
> 
> View attachment 278523


Looking real good.


----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> Pike County Sun Rise
> View attachment 278241





garhtr said:


> View attachment 278371





SConner said:


> Sunrise 10/10/18 - Miami County
> View attachment 278735



sunrise bathtub beach in fl.








sherman


----------



## bank runner

SMBHooker said:


> Where u see this at? Super cool


I got the Fence Lizard in Pike County


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

our best day on erie back in july. 6 rods for 5 people and still got our limit before noon.


----------



## DLarrick

Checking cameras and cleaning out the hedge apples that knocked our blind down.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Golden Rainbow trout , Wv









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Another beautiful sunrise!


----------



## 9Left




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

immature Five Lined Skink


----------



## bank runner

Eastern Fence Lizard


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## garhtr




----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> View attachment 280795


..’bout time we started seeing some pretty fall colors!


----------



## bank runner

montagc said:


> Wildlife in the hood this am. I think that’s a red shouldered hawk.
> View attachment 281063
> View attachment 281065


You are correct Red Shouldered Hawk


----------



## DLarrick

With a buck down going to ramp up the shed training. Get him ready for next year.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Found an entire car in a creek


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner




----------



## mosquitopat

beautiful Fall colors in Burton, Ohio 10/30/18


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## kycreek




----------



## sherman51

just something to warm your soul in mid dec when these fish were caught in florida saltwater
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 282449


ya found 1 !!!!!


----------



## DLarrick

Finished up my euro mount.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> ya found 1 !!!!!


  He found me !!!


----------



## zimmerj

Maybe this is the back end.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

American Kestrel


----------



## bank runner




----------



## dcool

That my friend is a great picture!


----------



## SConner

Winter is coming.


----------



## garhtr

Luckiest deer in S/W Ohio-- I already have venison  
Fun day, saw 17 deer and at least 40 turkeys.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## bank runner

a November Garter Snake


----------



## bank runner

our smallest Falcon the American Kestrel


----------



## bank runner

our second smallest Falcon the Merlin


----------



## bank runner




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...ladue reservoir back in june.


----------



## kingofamberley

Rebel on left, Arkie on right











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Opening morning









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Randomly...had a fish fry tonight (walleye) and fries...in the garage...boy it got cold out there. Got the garage door down and now getting information from inside the house that ... the house smells like fish LOL.

Good times!

Don


----------



## Snakecharmer

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Randomly...had a fish fry tonight (walleye) and fries...in the garage...boy it got cold out there. Got the garage door down and now getting information from inside the house that ... the house smells like fish LOL.
> 
> Good times!
> 
> Don


Can't win can you?


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## eyecatchum2

Ground hog up a tree.


----------



## garhtr

View attachment 285517


----------



## kycreek




----------



## bank runner

Ross's Geese


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

A very poor shot of a very rare winter visitor the Little Gull at Ceasar Creek Lake this was a Life Bird for many Ohio birders since it was found friday


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

A good friend and a tattoo that his son had in memory of their oldest dog that was recently put down.

Dam ... I really miss that dog...and it wasn't even mine.

Don.


----------



## rangerpig250




----------



## DLarrick

Nice Christmas Eve morning.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Got my daughter in on the action today
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallen513

Monster.


----------



## garhtr

fallen513 said:


> Monster.


 Wild ?? Ohio ??


----------



## 1MoreKast

Some favorites from this past year...

Dream car purchased! Along with some favorite fishing places and moments.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------

